# apple cider vinegar... to use or not to use?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

i've been rereading this old book on apple cider vinegar... it talks about using it with cows and people...
does anyone put some in their goat feed?
i used to add a spoon to each of there grain once a day but the bottle ran out and i forgot about it...
they are about a month and a half preggo  and with all the good stuff in the book and dad has about a gallon of apple cider vinegar i was wondering again...

so what does everyone think?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never used it, but I know there are people who do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe people usually add it to the water.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never heard of using it so I can't really help here. Sorry.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone told me that it will increese the chance of getting a female?/


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

the book i read it was used in cattle feed. especially preggo cows and there was lots of instances with easy births, stronger then usual calves, etc. 
my goats drink from the crick so i wouldn't put it in the water...
the only thing i've read about apple cider vinegar with goats is from a book by an older lady who would douche her does with apple cider vinegar-water and she said it helped to get more doe kids.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 19, 2011)

raw apple cider vinegar would be best. just micro nutrients and acidity. I believe a tablespoon a day is more than sufficient. I would to a teaspoon every other day just to keep bacteria fluctuations minimal.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2011)

[I think the women I purchased goats from at Ole Minor farms in Virginia was using it in her bucks drinking water to prevent Urinary Calculi. You could try e-mailing her and ask her. Then again I could remember wrong, it was 4 or 5 years ago. 

http://www.oleminorfarms.com/


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 19, 2011)

I use ACV, the organic raw with the mother (the floaties from the original culture).  I use it for my goats and my chickens.  Usually in their water, though I started adding a Tbsp into their morning feed this past week as an extra boost for them.

I have heard of it used for increasing female offspring, in fact, I posted about it in a recent thread, can't remember which one though.  My girls didn't start getting it until after they were bred, but I am curious if I notice anything in the future.

ACV itself is a wonderful supplement for both people and animals.  If you google raw ACV you'll find tons of info.  My girls really seem to like it - and quite honestly their food smells really good!  The other day I had a clove of chopped fresh garlic and a Tbsp of ACV along with a handful of BOSS in with their beet pulp and it made my mouth water - they licked their bowl clean.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 19, 2011)

I give them raw apple cider vinegar (with the mother still in it) or raw kombucha vinegar for many of the reason's listed above. Apple Cider Vinegar is SO good for you, it certainly doesn't hurt any.  My goats were not in the best health when I got them but we are slowly but surely making our way toward excellent health, and ACV is just one of the tools I am using to achieve that.

One thing I haven't seen anyone say about it is that it is an excellent bloat preventative. In fact Dr Waltz states that if you are giving your goats ACV that they will not eat baking soda, because they don't need it. I have seen that become true lately. Mine aren't the slightest bit interested in baking soda anymore.

Here is a great article on ACV. http://articles.herballegacy.com/apple-cider-vinegar-3/

I give approx about 2 tsp per ND goat once a day in their grain. When I put it in their water I noticed that they drank less water, and it was really diluted, so I didn't feel that they were getting very much at all. They love their grain and have no problems downing it even with garlic, cayenne, and apple cider vinegar (with other supplements).


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

It's also a great foot soak for thrush...horses and goats alike.

The KEY THING HERE is it has to be good, raw vinegar...not the caramel colored grocery store brand stuff.


----------



## swest (Jan 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> [I think the women I purchased goats from at Ole Minor farms in Virginia was using it in her bucks drinking water to prevent Urinary Calculi. You could try e-mailing her and ask her. Then again I could remember wrong, it was 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> http://www.oleminorfarms.com/


+1 This is how we use it, just a couple cap fulls when we change the water...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> The KEY THING HERE is it has to be good, raw vinegar...not the caramel colored grocery store brand stuff.


I agree.  I dont use it regularly on them. But I was told to put it in bucks water to change PH in urine if necessary.  But Ive never used it...so I really dont know.  Just something I heard.

But I know vinager is a natural wonder for alot of differant things...so it would'nt suprise me at all that it would have this many uses.

But I agree..it should definatley be raw if its gonna be effective. IMO


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 20, 2011)

how do i get apv without buying it at the store?
i've read about making vinegar but i never tried becuase i could never find a place to get a "mother" and it seemed to be a really difficult process.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2011)

Raw vinegar can be found at natural food stores, health food stores, or GOOD markets/groceries with a wide organic selection.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 21, 2011)

internet u can find anything. and if ur willing to search alot you can save money.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 21, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> how do i get apv without buying it at the store?
> i've read about making vinegar but i never tried becuase i could never find a place to get a "mother" and it seemed to be a really difficult process.


There are threads on this over on sufficientself.  You do need to start with some vinegar with mother, you can add a glug, or the actual mother, to some preservative-free cider and wait.  Or you can set some cider out, uncovered, and wait.  But your cider has to become alcohol first, then vinegar.  Fruit flies will speed the process...they used to be referred to as vinegar flies.

But you need to buy the raw ACV first.  You can get a quart for about $4 at places like Whole Foods.


----------

